# Digestive Advantage for IBS?



## Polly (Aug 29, 2004)

HI! I am new around here. I seem to rememberreading about Digestive Advantage somewhere on this digest. But can't find it now.Has anyone used it, and if so with good results?I have been taking it for a few days now with somegood results for D and urgency. Wonder if it will last?Thanks for reading thisPolly


----------



## gradstudent (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi there! I hate to jinx myself, but I have been without Immodium for 3 days and have had no diarrhea or issues with urgency and frequency. This is a big deal for me considering a normal day consists of going to the bathroom at least 6x in the morning alone! I don't know if it is a placebo effect or if the combination of lactobacilli and amino acids work...but at this point I don't care...it's working! I sent away for the free sample and after 2 days of no diarrhea, I bought some at the pharmacy. Is it still working for you?


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

There has been about a dozen threads covering DA-IBS during the past year. It works pretty well for some people and not at all for others.Here's a link to the most comprehensive thread on the topic: DA-IBS Thread Link You can find the others by using the site search facility on one of the menus near the top of the page.Good luck with it.


----------



## buddy51 (Jun 11, 2004)

I have read through the old threads on DA-IBS, and I have a question that hasn't been addressed yet. Would it be a good idea, or a bad idea, to take another probiotic product concurrently with DA-IBS? Are the other strains of probiotics going to interfere with those in DA-IBS, or is it a case where more diversity in strains would lead to quicker recovery? I do know this much - I don't tolerate Natren Megadophilus well - it always causes gas. Then I have a product from NewChapter, with ten strains of probiotics, which don't seem to directly cause gas when I take it, but I still get periodic gas attacks.I am hoping I am going to get relief with DA-IBS, and am quite willing to use it alone, but I just wonder if I could do better for myself by also using the other probiotics I already have on hand.Today is my first day of taking DA-IBS, so far, no adverse reactions. I did take Natren yesterday and had gas overnight, it has been subsiding today.Thanks for any insights you might provide.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Buddy Seems to be a good question. Why not try one at a time to see if its even necessary to combine. Ive been on DAIBS for seven months with unbelievable results...no gas.. no bloat ..no churning.. no continuous activity.. no urgency.. no D attacks and I feel normal for the first time in about well oh 30 years. Doesnt work for all but it sure is worth a try. Joan


----------



## buddy51 (Jun 11, 2004)

Appreciate your input. Just wish I hadn't been skeptical about DA-IBS and got some when I first heard of it. Gas problems almost completely resolved in first three days on it. I felt poorly the last few days. I think this is the die-off of candida and other bad intestinal bugs, and am getting better today.I'm almost amazed that the company offers a refund if it doesn't work as advertised. No one should hesitate to try it when they can get their money back!


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I have been on this for a week and man I might be able to cut back on my colestid. I keep getting constipated. Cool!I was gassy for a couple of days but it seems to be good stuff.


----------



## ShyOne (Feb 17, 2000)

I just started taking DA-IBS,got the "free" sample I think its great that they do offer to give your money back if your not happy with the product...I'm going to use the 12 day supply and if things get even a little better I'm going to go out and buy it.If anyone's had some long term results ( longer than a week) let me know how your doing.Thanks so much.ShyOne


----------



## buddy51 (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, for a while, up to a week ago, I was nearly symptom free while taking DA-IBS, and having nearly normal bowel habits. (used to have bouts of D every few days until using this.)I'm sorry to say that after being on it for two months now, something went wrong a week ago, and I am getting gassy after each meal I eat. I am going to keep using DA-IBs, taking two per day for a while, and try to get it under control again. Also using gas relief products etc. in the interim. May also resume other probiotics to see if they help me also.


----------



## WellWisher (Dec 15, 2004)

DA-IBS has been wonderful for me! I began taking it in October (one tablet each morning before breakfast) and after a week or so, I noticed a big improvement in my condition.I became more regular and the urgency associated with my IBS-D status was gone. It's really been a miracle after suffering for 11 years. There has been some occasional gas with DA, but Phayzme relieves the discomfort.I used to rely on Imodium for social situations, vacation trips, etc. But no more. I haven't taken any Imodium since I started the DA. After finishing the 32 tablets in my first box, I went off it completely for two weeks with no adverse results. However, not wanting my IBS symptoms to return, I phoned the Ganeden Biotech company. A representative told me they recommend taking it on a daily basis. But through trial and error (made me a bit too constipated) and to protect my newfound freedom from "D", I now take half a tablet four mornings a week. Just hope this product keeps working! It's given me a new outlook on life. In fact, I just returned from a 10-day vacation with no problems at all! I must also mention that I was on Lotronex for 6 months when it first came out years ago (before the FDA recall), and will rate DA-IBS as superior to it.Good luck to all who try it! The money-back guarantee should be an incentive to at least give it a try.


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

I just bought the stuff too. Am very anxious to start it. Hope it helps me as it helped all of you.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I can't tell from the posts if this product is supposed to help with IBS/C or does it only work for IBS/D. From the website I thought it helped with whatever symptoms you have. Can anyone give me an answer. Maybe I should call their 800 #. Thanks, Jimmye


----------



## sparkle13 (Nov 2, 2004)

It is supposed to control: Diarrhea, Constipation, Urgency, Gas, Bloating, Cramps and Irritation.


----------

